# Dog: The Best Friend of Livestock Farmers



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

This is my article about livestock guardian dogs.

Dog- A friend of Livestock raisers


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Good article!


----------



## libbypayne8 (Sep 17, 2008)

Good article for introducing people to these types of dogs. I really liked that you included some of the less common guardian breeds. Good job!


----------



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

libbypayne8 said:


> Good article for introducing people to these types of dogs. I really liked that you included some of the less common guardian breeds. Good job!


Thank you


----------

